# The One Player you want the Hawks to sign this off season



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

who is it?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ray Allen.

But I realize that's not going to happen. However, that wasn't the question.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

It'll be nice if there's a list to choose from.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

A PG. Looking at the crop, i expect a veteran guy like Daniel. They will try to make offers to a few big names like Curry, Chandler, Dalembert and expect a match.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Shaq.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ray Allen and Payton :jump: :jump: :banghead: :smilewink :dogpile:


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd like to give Kwame Brown a try if we can get him for the right price, and Antonio Daniels.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

SmithRocSSU said:


> I'd like to give Kwame Brown a try if we can get him for the right price, .


overpay him a little if you need to. get him out of washington, start him, get him motivated and let him play.

id like to see watson signed a long with a harrington trade. especially if you go with MW Jr


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Who is available?

Kwame Brown, Stromile Swift, Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Ray Allen, Larry Hughes, Earl Watson.. anyone else? I don't really think Atlanta has a realistic chance of Curry, Chandler, Allen, or Hughes, which leaves us with Swift, Kwame, and Watson. Nothing special, but are better than most of the players we got now. I'd take 'em.

Hypothetical roster using the draft picks from draftexpress' mock draft:
PG: Earl Watson, Tyronn Lue
SG: Josh Childress, Tony Delk
SF: Marvin Williams, Josh Smith
PF: Al Harrington, Stromile Swift
C: Kwame Brown, Jason Collier
Optioned to NBDL: Boris Diaw, Donta Smith, Randolph Morris, Monta Ellis

I think that team is good for 20-25 wins at best, but if they can land a real PG in the next off-season then things will really start looking up.


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

> but if they can land a real PG in the next off-season then things will really start looking up.


Why wait till the next off season?Atlanta can pick one up in this draft, I say draft Marvin and use him as trade bait for whatever team drafts Williams or Paul so they could pick up some additional talent.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Something to think about. You can teach players how to better utilise their skills. How to react better to certain situations,. How to get bigger and stronger. Where to run to and position yourself on the court. How to defend better. But things you can't teach are attitude, desire, heart, discipline and hard work.

I think you know who I am referring to and the dangers of bringing guys into a team trying to rebuild without a real structure and a true discipline, with things that you might not be able to teach and to instill into them.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well looks like I found a list of all FA 

http://www.nba.com/transactions/player_movement2005_free_agents.html

Chandler and Swift looks good but they're restricted FA though


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

master8492 said:


> Well looks like I found a list of all FA
> 
> http://www.nba.com/transactions/player_movement2005_free_agents.html
> 
> Chandler and Swift looks good but they're restricted FA though


Swift is unrestricted. Which makes me think could or should we make a sign and trade with Harrington and Swift? Would we do it? Would Membhis do it?


----------



## Labtec (Jun 29, 2005)

Tyson Chandler or Stromile Swift.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta has sign SOMEONE. Dalembert, Swift, Chandler, Kwame, Curry, I don't care. All are better than Collier and Drobnjak.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

There's not just one...I'd love to have a lineup:

PG: Antonio Daniels(FA)/Salim Stoudimire(R)
SG: Michael Redd(FA)/Josh Childress/Boris Diaw
SF: Josh Smith/Marvin Williams(R)
PF: Al Harrington/Darius Songaila(FA)/Randolph Morris(RFA)
C: Tyson Chandler(FA)/Dan Gadzuric(FA)/Predrag Drobnjak

Sign away!


----------



## Labtec (Jun 29, 2005)

SmithRocSSU said:


> There's not just one...I'd love to have a lineup:
> 
> PG: Antonio Daniels(FA)/Salim Stoudimire(R)
> SG: Michael Redd(FA)/Josh Childress/Boris Diaw
> ...


That would be dream scenario... We can probably sign Chandler & daniels but not Redd. Last year we couldnt get Kmart or Dampier but I'm glad we didnt get them.


----------



## NC Williams (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont like Tyson at Center, but a Tyson - Stromile Frontcourt could be awesome, and Trading Big Al and Childress for a nice PG

PG
Josh
Marvin
Tyson
Stromile,


This is a really athletic and talented Team


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't think of a scenario where you will get chandler or curry. Paxson has indicated many times a willingness to match any offer.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Thank you for your opinion. I don't really want Eddy Curry, on second thought. I don't think I would offer him any more than the MLE. I would love Chandler, but I think he is Chicago's #1 priority and therefore won't be going anywhere. Chris Duhon is interesting, though. I don't know his status as a FA, but I would love him if he don't cost too much.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Thank you for your opinion. I don't really want Eddy Curry, on second thought. I don't think I would offer him any more than the MLE. I would love Chandler, but I think he is Chicago's #1 priority and therefore won't be going anywhere. Chris Duhon is interesting, though. I don't know his status as a FA, but I would love him if he don't cost too much.


I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.

FWIW--Duhon's a RFA.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.
> 
> FWIW--Duhon's a RFA.


It's all gravy, how much will Chicago offer Duhon?

Can Larry Hughes play the point? He's injury prone and more of a combo guard, but he would add some scoring and has the length and versatility that Billy Knight craves. He would cost more than would Duhon or Daniels or Watson.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> It's all gravy, how much will Chicago offer Duhon?
> 
> Can Larry Hughes play the point? He's injury prone and more of a combo guard, but he would add some scoring and has the length and versatility that Billy Knight craves. He would cost more than would Duhon or Daniels or Watson.


He was tried at the point before (in PHI and GSW) and that didn't work out very well. He's better at the 2.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I am a big Michael Stewart fan. I think that he can give the Hawks stability at the 4. He can block shots and is something else for the Hawks aside a SF


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Insider says Atlanta could throw max money at Joe Johnson.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm going from board to board trying to be as nice and real as possible. Chandler will be matched on anything unless an amazing S&T deal pops up (the Nets board says they want Chandler, I don't think Pax lets him go for anything less than Richard Jefferson). He'll match the max on Chandler if he has to. Curry on the other hand you may be able to get for Al Harrington and a decent player (not Josh Smith). Childress and Harrington would probably get you Curry. Duhon is a RFA but if you throw at him something over the MLE, my guess is Pax won't match.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't really know if Eddy Curry is what Atlanta is looking for, because he doesn't block shots or rebound particularly well. Obviously, he is tons better than any big man we currently got but I don't think I would trade Childress & Harrington for him. I guess it just depends.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Insider says Atlanta could throw max money at Joe Johnson.


Isn't he another wing type player? What's the Hawks thinking? Salim's good enough shooter.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Joe Johnson can play PG. The Hawks are probably thinking that with Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, Josh Childress, Marvin Williams, they can compete, sell tickets, make money, and maybe come up with an extremely cheesy marketing ad exploiting the letter J. However, it's no guarantee because Cleveland and Phoenix can offer just as much as we can and they are in better shape in terms of talent and competing.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

Kwame Brown or eddy Curry...
and tyson chandler


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Getting a athletic big man might be tempting, but if the Hawks want to win they must get a point.
A good PG can make Smith and Williams 20pt scoring threats every night, just ask Shawn Marion and Amare.

I'll take Hughes or Joe Johnson at PG over Lue any day


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray Allen...

That would make this a playoff team next season, guarenteed


----------

